# Trying to identify this skull



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

Think it might be an infant black bear skull


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

I would guess you are right. No small predators around me that would have canines like that. 0ther then a small bear that is.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

I would say that`s a raccoon skull......


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

WVbowProud said:


> I would guess you are right. No small predators around me that would have canines like that. 0ther then a small bear that is.


Yeah, it looks like other black bear skulls I found on the web. It’s just so small. I found it on a golf course looking for my ball. It was in a thin wood line right by the road. Weird place to find one


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Thats crazy. How big was it compared to a football?


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

WVbowProud said:


> Thats crazy. How big was it compared to a football?


It’s about the size of my iPhone as far as length. It’s pretty tiny. I’ll post a pic with something next to it for scale tomorrow.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Show a view of the upper teeth from the bottom.


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

RealDakota said:


> Show a view of the upper teeth from the bottom.


I’ll try it only has one left in it- gimme a minute


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

I lost one of the top fangs for lack of a better word and teeth keep falling out as you can see. It’s very small also as you can see. Looks like a baby bear but I just don’t know for sure


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I sent you a pm with the identification so I wouldn’t spoil it for others. One hint: it’s not a young animal.


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

RealDakota said:


> I sent you a pm with the identification so I wouldn’t spoil it for others. One hint: it’s not a young animal.


Cool! Thanks man


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

RealDakota said:


> I sent you a pm with the identification so I wouldn’t spoil it for others. One hint: it’s not a young animal.


I wondered about that with the wear on the teeth. Fox? About the closest I can find with my untrained eye.


----------



## SlickShot (Feb 20, 2019)

SlickShot said:


> Yep, I would say that`s a bear skull as well......


Fooled me with that close up, lol....Now looking at the new pics a little closer, I`m thinking it might be a Groundhog... (AKA Whistle Pig )


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

My guess is some kind of weasel.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

My guess is a racoon or possibly a bobcat. There's a lot of wear on those lower teeth which is deceiving.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

That being all secretive about it


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

Pretty sure RealDakota nailed it with the info he sent to me. Looks exactly like it !


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Cool. Now why don't you share that info with us?


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

Wampuss cat?


----------



## hike44357 (Jul 16, 2016)

Small Dog.


----------



## 300 30x 69 (Mar 18, 2021)

I have a skull sitting on my shelf that looks exactly the same. Would appreciate it if you boys would spill the beans!


----------



## Vabowhunt33 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sasquatch for sure


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

looks like a fox to me.


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Definitely bear.


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

100% racoon


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Chupacabra


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Jaguarundi


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

It looks like a mature badger skull to me. Those teeth look old and worn. If it was a baby bear, that size, the teeth wouldn't have so much wear and yellowing.


----------



## MingdaMerciless (Sep 25, 2018)

300 30x 69 said:


> I have a skull sitting on my shelf that looks exactly the same. Would appreciate it if you boys would spill the beans!


I was told it’s a raccoon. Looks like a mini bear to me but all the internet pictures seem to point to raccoon


----------

